# Topics > Robotics > Service robotics >  Amy A1, service robot, AMY Robotics Co. Ltd., Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - AMY Robotics Co. Ltd.

"AMY A1:The world's first family and business robot" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Amy A1 service robot on Indiegogo now  

Published on May 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

who is Amy ?

Published on Jun 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Amy Robot, technology with humanity!

Published on Jun 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Amy Robotics 

Published on Oct 27, 2017




> AMY robot is an intelligent service robot which can be used for assisting daily life, health care, rehabilitation escort, home security, telepresence, education and entertainment, public information services etc.

----------


## Airicist

Amy can avoid obstacle by himself

Published on Oct 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AMY Robotics cases -- shopping malls and museum

Published on Dec 13, 2017

----------


## Airicist

A joyful robot

Published on Dec 13, 2017




> AMY Robotics is an innovative technology company focusing on research and development of service robots that enhance the quality of life with robotic technologies products and services.

----------

